# Super Napkins



## Constance (Aug 24, 2006)

You may have thought of this already, but in case you haven't...

I bought 12 terry dishtowels in a pretty pattern to match my favorite tablecloth, and use them for napkins when we have a company dinner. They are just great...very absorbant, don't stain, don't have to be ironed, and cost is minimal.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 24, 2006)

I use terry towels for napkins when I make ribs.  

I am messy, messy, messy when it comes to ribs.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

_Connie,_
_that's a great idea..Thank you..I'm off in a minute for some lab work and will now have an excuse to SHOP _

_kadesma_


----------



## Constance (Aug 24, 2006)

Shop on!!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 24, 2006)

*Tip !*

I put a wet wash cloth on a plate, for each - when I serve fried chicken !


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 24, 2006)

Smart Idea - thanks !


			
				sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I use terry towels for napkins when I make ribs.
> 
> I am messy, messy, messy when it comes to ribs.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like a great and unique idea.


----------



## DanniA (Oct 20, 2006)

Doesn't sound like a bad idea, will have to pick some up next time I'm out shopping.


----------



## Brukky (Nov 11, 2006)

I usually just take mine from work. I just get our linen company to send us an extra roll of rags, and then I pay for them. They're like 3 cents a rag, so it works out pretty well. As for napkins, as in for people to actually use, instead of just a kitchen rag, again same thing, but these ones are about 5 cents. 

Other than that, I have a few that I have picken up along the way from stores. I must say I perfer black, just because white rags never become nice fabric soft, bright white once they're used. I have a pile of black rags with different grey and white patterns on them, that way I know what ones to use with what food. If I'm using raw meats, I use the single stripe, veggies, double, etc.


----------



## lulu (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL, my mother is still using my old terry nappys as solo dining napkins (rather overdoing double meanings IMO, lol) and cleaning cloths, and they are still white, though some are  certainly well on the wane...


----------

